# Mom Of Slain Marine Rylee McCollum Goes Off On Biden: Stupid Dementia Ridden Piece Of Crap



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 28, 2021)

And she was being nice.
The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum, who was one of the now 14 U.S. troops slain in the blast at Kabul airport in Afghanistan, went off on President Joe Biden during a call on the SiriusXM radio show Wilkow Majority, calling the president a “dementia ridden piece of crap.”

Kathy McCollum joined the show to express her sadness and outrage at the death of her 20-year-old son Rylee.

Calling into the show on Saturday, Rylee’s mother Kathy could not hold back her anger over her son’s death, and let loose on Biden.

“Hey, my son was one of the marines that died yesterday,” she said. “And I have to listen to that b**ch.”






__





						Conservative Brief
					

Advertisement Advertisement OPINION: This article may contain commentary which reflects the author's opinion. Advertisement Advertisement Advertisement




					conservativebrief.com


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 28, 2021)

Looks like she is on stage 1 of the grief process.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 28, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Looks like she is on stage 1 of the grief process.



Stage 1 of the "fuck biden" process.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 28, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Stage 1 of the "fuck biden" process.


It could be worse. It couldve been stage one of "fuck Drumpf"


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 28, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> It could be worse. It couldve been stage one of "fuck Drumpf"



Trump would have never let this happen. He would have had an ORDERLY evacuation. Not a clusterfuck with people hanging off of planes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 28, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And she was being nice.
> The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum, who was one of the now 14 U.S. troops slain in the blast at Kabul airport in Afghanistan, went off on President Joe Biden during a call on the SiriusXM radio show Wilkow Majority, calling the president a “dementia ridden piece of crap.”
> 
> Kathy McCollum joined the show to express her sadness and outrage at the death of her 20-year-old son Rylee.
> ...



And do you know what you won't see?

You won't see the left attack this poor woman the way that the right attacked Cindy Sheehan.


----------



## justoffal (Aug 28, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And she was being nice.
> The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum, who was one of the now 14 U.S. troops slain in the blast at Kabul airport in Afghanistan, went off on President Joe Biden during a call on the SiriusXM radio show Wilkow Majority, calling the president a “dementia ridden piece of crap.”
> 
> Kathy McCollum joined the show to express her sadness and outrage at the death of her 20-year-old son Rylee.
> ...


lol,.....  I like it! * DRPOC*.......( dementia ridden piece of crap) I will from hence forth use this as a handle for the big guy......


----------



## mamooth (Aug 28, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Trump would have never let this happen. He would have had an ORDERLY evacuation. Not a clusterfuck with people hanging off of planes.


The funny thing is how you cultists actually believe that, despite Trump's history of abject failure, him not giving a shit about anyone but himself, and despite the fact that he negotiated a surrender to the Taliban.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 28, 2021)

justoffal said:


> lol,.....  I like it! * DRPOC*.......( dementia ridden piece of crap) I will from hence forth use this as a handle for the big guy......


I see a lot of dementia riddled pieces of shit here, the Trump cull traitors.

Trump cult sore-losers, the way you act is not okay. Normal people think you're disgusting. If you didn't understand that, now you do.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 28, 2021)

She minces no words. She is right. You Biden voters are to blame, and those still supporting him are tools and fools.


The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum​​“My son was one of the marines that died yesterday,” she continued. “20 years and six months old. Getting ready to come home from freaking’ Jordan to be with his wife to watch the birth of his son. And that dementia ridden piece of crap just sent my son to die. I woke up at 4’o’clock this morning to marines at my door telling me my son was dead.”​​“So, to have right on before me to have to listen to that piece of crap to talk about diplomatic crap with Taliban terrorists who just freaking blew up my son and no, nothing, to not say anything about … ‘oh my God I’m so sorry.”​​*“My son is gone, and I just want all you Democrats who cheated in the election, or who voted for him legitimately, you just killed my son,” she said. “With a dementia ridden piece of crap who doesn’t even know he’s in the White House who still thinks he’s a senator.“*​​*...*​


*








						Mother of fallen Marine calls into radio show and raises hell at Biden…
					

Kathy McCollum — ‘That feckless dementia-ridden piece of crap Joe Biden’         The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum   “My son was o…




					citizenfreepress.com
				



*


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 28, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> It could be worse. It couldve been stage one of "fuck Drumpf"


Nothing worse than a commie coward Dem in office. Obuthole was a perfect example of stupid.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 28, 2021)

excalibur said:


> She minces no words. She is right. You Biden voters are to blame, and those still supporting him are tools and fools.
> 
> 
> The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum​​“My son was one of the marines that died yesterday,” she continued. “20 years and six months old. Getting ready to come home from freaking’ Jordan to be with his wife to watch the birth of his son. And that dementia ridden piece of crap just sent my son to die. I woke up at 4’o’clock this morning to marines at my door telling me my son was dead.”​​“So, to have right on before me to have to listen to that piece of crap to talk about diplomatic crap with Taliban terrorists who just freaking blew up my son and no, nothing, to not say anything about … ‘oh my God I’m so sorry.”​​*“My son is gone, and I just want all you Democrats who cheated in the election, or who voted for him legitimately, you just killed my son,” she said. “With a dementia ridden piece of crap who doesn’t even know he’s in the White House who still thinks he’s a senator.“*​​*...*​
> ...


Think he will be there tomorrow when the 13 arrive. I hope everyone expresses their true feelings

I can't wait to  see him do it if he can. What you libturds did to your country is unimaginable


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 28, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> Nothing worse than a commie coward Dem in office. Obuthole was a perfect example of stupid.


Sorry but Drumpf being in office was the worst thing to happen to this country in the last 50 years.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 28, 2021)

Just wait for blame Orange Man.... nevermind Asslips did


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 28, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Just wait for blame Orange Man.... nevermind Asslips did


First came blame Obama. He lives rent free in yalls heads.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 28, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> First came blame Obama. He lives rent free in yalls heads.



I never mentioned Ears, Lips. You did


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Trump would have never let this happen.


Oh Bullshit


airplanemechanic said:


> He would have had an ORDERLY evacuation.


Because he was such and organized methodical thorough person? Because he was surrounded by so many competent people? Because JARED would have handled it?
I mean he did so WELL with the pandemic...of COURSE he woulda got this right.

Jesus


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 28, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Oh Bullshit
> 
> Because he was such and organized methodical thorough person? Because he was surrounded by so many competent people? Because JARED would have handled it?
> I mean he did so WELL with the pandemic...of COURSE he woulda got this right.
> ...



Biden owns it....fact


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Biden owns it....fact


trump sold it


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 28, 2021)

Lesh said:


> trump sold it



Nah.... just own it. 

Biden's finished


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Nah.... just own it.
> 
> Biden's finished


Actually TRUMP is finished. He's in Mara Lago.

Biden's in the Oval Office and will be for at least another 3 and a half years.

That's gotta chaff your chubby wrinkled ass huh?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 28, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Actually TRUMP is finished. He's in Mara Lago.
> 
> Biden's in the Oval Office and will be for at least another 3 and a half years.
> 
> That's gotta chaff your chubby wrinkled ass huh?



Biden doesn't know where he is


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 28, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And she was being nice.
> The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum, who was one of the now 14 U.S. troops slain in the blast at Kabul airport in Afghanistan, went off on President Joe Biden during a call on the SiriusXM radio show Wilkow Majority, calling the president a “dementia ridden piece of crap.”
> 
> Kathy McCollum joined the show to express her sadness and outrage at the death of her 20-year-old son Rylee.
> ...


Good thing for Joe is that due to his dementia he won’t remember her saying that


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 28, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Good thing for Joe is that due to his dementia he won’t remember her saying that



How many instances does the fool have to exhibit before his idiot followers realize his brain is mush?

I mean really


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 28, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> How many instances does the fool have to exhibit before his idiot followers realize his brain is mush?
> 
> I mean really


Not too many. Approval rating well below 50% now. And this is just the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 28, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I never mentioned Ears, Lips. You did


I didnt say you mentioned Obama dummy. I said he was mentioned but you ignored that.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 28, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Oh Bullshit
> 
> Because he was such and organized methodical thorough person? Because he was surrounded by so many competent people? Because JARED would have handled it?
> I mean he did so WELL with the pandemic...of COURSE he woulda got this right.
> ...


Drumpf would have walked around with his finger up his ass blaming Obama. Just like the Covid situation he wouldnt have done anything except to pretend he was a war general in high school.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 28, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> I didnt say you mentioned Obama dummy. I said he was mentioned but you ignored that.



Blah blah blah, you deflected and I called you.... Lips


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 28, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Blah blah blah, you deflected and I called you.... Lips


Its sweet how you say you dont care but you love responding to me.


----------



## two_iron (Aug 29, 2021)

God Bless that mother. She's just saying the quiet part out loud. Namely that the stuttering fucktard installed in the white house by dominion isn't fit to clean up the shit those courageous warriors leave in the desert every day. Her son was sacrificed so the stammering shit clown could score political points. The entire planet despises that fucking retard.

I suppose all we can do for now is to continue to laugh and point at it.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 29, 2021)

excalibur said:


> She minces no words. She is right. You Biden voters are to blame, and those still supporting him are tools and fools.
> 
> 
> The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum​​“My son was one of the marines that died yesterday,” she continued. “20 years and six months old. Getting ready to come home from freaking’ Jordan to be with his wife to watch the birth of his son. And that dementia ridden piece of crap just sent my son to die. I woke up at 4’o’clock this morning to marines at my door telling me my son was dead.”​​“So, to have right on before me to have to listen to that piece of crap to talk about diplomatic crap with Taliban terrorists who just freaking blew up my son and no, nothing, to not say anything about … ‘oh my God I’m so sorry.”​​*“My son is gone, and I just want all you Democrats who cheated in the election, or who voted for him legitimately, you just killed my son,” she said. “With a dementia ridden piece of crap who doesn’t even know he’s in the White House who still thinks he’s a senator.“*​​*...*​
> ...


I didn't kill your son and I voted for Biden. She is the problem with you trumpers.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 29, 2021)

i pity the mother and her grief...her son joined up...isnt that the excuse the gop uses...they joined knowing the risks?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

I feel for her. Losing a child is horrific. Grief can make you bitter

It gets better over time if you let it.

I know…


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 29, 2021)

two_iron said:


> God Bless that mother. She's just saying the quiet part out loud. Namely that the stuttering fucktard installed in the white house by dominion isn't fit to clean up the shit those courageous warriors leave in the desert every day. Her son was sacrificed so the stammering shit clown could score political points. The entire planet despises that fucking retard.
> 
> I suppose all we can do for now is to continue to laugh and point at it.



No, her son died because back when he was a baby, our leaders lied us into this war, allowed it to fester for 20 years and refuse to admit it was pointless, which it clearly was after 2006.  

Big corportions made a shitload of money profiting off this war, and we had to keep troops in there to protect their profiteering, at the taxpayers expense.  

But what you aren't going to see... anyone on the left mock this woman the way Cindy Sheehan was mocked when her grief took over her life.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 29, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> First came blame Obama. He lives rent free in yalls heads.


Obama is a globalist. The behind the scenes things done has set us on a course faster to capitulation to the world government elites.  Global taxes are now coming on line and in front of us all. For some reason you believe that 8 billion people are all going to live as good as the wealthiest nations with comforts. Downsizing is coming. It is here. We subsidize people through government now. And that can only go on for so long and give so much to individuals.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 29, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Obama is a globalist. The behind the scenes things done has set us on a course faster to capitulation to the world government elites. Global taxes are now coming on line and in front of us all. For some reason you believe that 8 billion people are all going to live as good as the wealthiest nations with comforts. Downsizing is coming. It is here. We subsidize people through government now. And that can only go on for so long and give so much to individuals.



When people talk about "globalists", that's when I wonder if they need their medications.  

The problem is, most Americans don't live that well.  40% of Americans control less than 1% of the wealth in this country.


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Aug 29, 2021)

The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum, who was one of the now 14 U.S. troops slain in the blast at Kabul airport in Afghanistan, went off on President Joe Biden during a call on the SiriusXM radio show Wilkow Majority, calling the president a “dementia ridden piece of crap.”


Kathy McCollum joined the show to express her sadness and outrage at the death of her 20-year-old son Rylee
Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum, who was one of the now 14 U.S. troops slain in the blast at Kabul airport in Afghanistan, went off on President Joe Biden during a call on the SiriusXM radio show Wilkow Majority, calling the president a “dementia ridden piece of crap.”


Kathy McCollum joined the show to express her sadness and outrage at the death of her 20-year-old son Rylee


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 29, 2021)

He is meeting the parents at Dover to those flag draped coffins. I hope all parents turn their backs on him.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> He is meeting the parents at Dover to those flag draped coffins. I hope all parents turn their backs on him.


I hope they slap him 13 times each


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Aug 29, 2021)

They can do what they want to him.   He won't know what the hell is going on.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum, who was one of the now 14 U.S. troops slain in the blast at Kabul airport in Afghanistan, went off on President Joe Biden during a call on the SiriusXM radio show Wilkow Majority, calling the president a “dementia ridden piece of crap.”
> 
> 
> Kathy McCollum joined the show to express her sadness and outrage at the death of her 20-year-old son Rylee
> ...


She should have tried harder to keep her son from joining the military if she had such a problem with her son potentially dying.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 29, 2021)

Again, nothing but sympathy for this woman, I hope her grief doesn't take over her life. 

The fact is, it isn't Biden's fault we've been fighting a war that started when her son was a baby. 

The one thing you won't see are people on the left mocking this woman the way the right mocked Cindy Sheehan when grief took over her life.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> She should have tried harder to keep her son from joining the military if she had such a problem with her son potentially dying.



That's not fair. 

Her son was a grown man, just like Casey Sheehan was, just as I was in 1981 when I signed up for the Army.  ( I would go on to serve for 11 years and get out at the rank of Staff Sergeant).

Now, if we had a draft, then there would be a valid complaint. But if we had a draft, this nonsense never would have dragged on for 20 years.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum, who was one of the now 14 U.S. troops slain in the blast at Kabul airport in Afghanistan, went off on President Joe Biden during a call on the SiriusXM radio show Wilkow Majority, calling the president a “dementia ridden piece of crap.”
> 
> 
> Kathy McCollum joined the show to express her sadness and outrage at the death of her 20-year-old son Rylee
> ...



*Look at this!  This woman's son has been dead for less 3 days, and she's crazy with grief, and Republicans are already using her grief to attack the President.  

You people truly have no shame whatsoever.   You have consistently chosen to use the grief of parents who have lost children to violence to promote your toxic policies, but show total indifference to the lives of those you can't use for political capital.  

FROM 9/11, TO BENGHAZI, TO MOLLY TIBBETS, TO THE KABUL TERRORIST ATTACK, REPUBLICANS ARE ALWAYS PREPARED TO STAND ON THE BODIES OF DEAD AMERICANS AND CAPITALIZE ON AMERICAN BLOODSHED.  *


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum, who was one of the now 14 U.S. troops slain in the blast at Kabul airport in Afghanistan, went off on President Joe Biden during a call on the SiriusXM radio show Wilkow Majority, calling the president a “dementia ridden piece of crap.”
> 
> 
> Kathy McCollum joined the show to express her sadness and outrage at the death of her 20-year-old son Rylee
> ...


I'm sure she's upset.  Maybe rightwing radio can rush to stick a mike in front of all grieving parents.....that'll be cool.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> That's not fair.
> 
> Her son was a grown man, just like Casey Sheehan was, just as I was in 1981 when I signed up for the Army.  ( I would go on to serve for 11 years and get out at the rank of Staff Sergeant).
> 
> Now, if we had a draft, then there would be a valid complaint. But if we had a draft, this nonsense never would have dragged on for 20 years.


I'm just saying it was her son's choice and both knew the risk's associated.  If getting soldier's killed in Afghanistan were a crime, our prisons would be overflowing with generals and politicians from the last 20 years.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> He is meeting the parents at Dover to those flag draped coffins. I hope all parents turn their backs on him.


You mean he is doing something that the fat former guy didn't do?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> She should have tried harder to keep her son from joining the military if she had such a problem with her son potentially dying.


Yep...tho I have a great deal of sympathy for her.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> I hope they slap him 13 times each





Lovebears65 said:


> He is meeting the parents at Dover to those flag draped coffins. I hope all parents turn their backs on him.



How is this Biden's fault, exactly?  

Biden didn't start this war.   Bush did. 
Biden didn't sign the agreement that allowed the Taliban to take over the country, Trump did. 

I keep listening to you guys try to blame this on Biden, who according to you should have both pulled out troops on May 1st and never pulled troops out.    We'd still have the same problem, though, the Afghan Government fell and we had thousands of Americans citizens we needed to get out.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> That's not fair.
> 
> Her son was a grown man, just like Casey Sheehan was, just as I was in 1981 when I signed up for the Army.  ( I would go on to serve for 11 years and get out at the rank of Staff Sergeant).
> 
> Now, if we had a draft, then there would be a valid complaint. But if we had a draft, this nonsense never would have dragged on for 20 years.


Her son died a hero.  He died helping to end a war that's gone on entirely too long....a war that some here want to keep going on and on and on and on.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 29, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> How is this Biden's fault, exactly?
> 
> Biden didn't start this war.   Bush did.
> Biden didn't sign the agreement that allowed the Taliban to take over the country, Trump did.
> ...


Everyone to blame but your bloody cheated for vote

You got blood all over you now. Death and destruction is all you knew


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm just saying it was her son's choice and both knew the risk's associated.  If getting soldier's killed in Afghanistan were a crime, our prisons would be overflowing with generals and politicians from the last 20 years.


Can you just imagine how the parents of those killed in the Beirut Marine Barracks bombing felt?   I don't remember any rightwing radio pundits sticking mikes in their faces right afterwards.   Where was Rush Limbaugh then?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 29, 2021)

She should have been pissed when he was sent there in the first place.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Yep...tho I have a great deal of sympathy for her.


Of course.  I wish evacuations had started in February 2020 when the withdrawal agreement was made so this didn't have to happen.  I wish asshole U.S. citizens who chose to stupidly stay in Afghanistan for 18 months had left when it was safe instead preferring to have our soldiers risk death to get them out at the last minute.  I wish our asshole politicians had spent the last 18 months cutting the red tape on visa's for people who helped us in Afghanistan so they could have evacuated in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

pknopp said:


> She should have been pissed when he was sent there in the first place.


She very well may have been....but by then, he was a man doing a man's mission.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> That's not fair.
> 
> Her son was a grown man, just like Casey Sheehan was, just as I was in 1981 when I signed up for the Army.  ( I would go on to serve for 11 years and get out at the rank of Staff Sergeant).
> 
> Now, if we had a draft, then there would be a valid complaint. But if we had a draft, this nonsense never would have dragged on for 20 years.




*Fuck you Moon Bat.

The Marine was killed because of the incompetency of the Commander in Chief.

President Potatohead fucked up the withdrawal putting the Marine there in a bad situation and the idiot trusted the Taliban to provide security and he is responsible.

The mother knows it.  At least two of the other parents of the slain knows it because they said the same thing about Potatohead and the American people know it . 

You stupid uneducated Moon Bats are the only ones that are confused about it.*


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> *Fuck you Moon Bat.
> 
> The Marine was killed because of the incompetency of the Commander in Chief.
> 
> ...


Sure General. Tell us how you would have done this better


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 29, 2021)

_*“That feckless, dementia-ridden piece of crap just sent my son to die,”*_* McCollum said. She then blamed Biden’s supporters for her loss, saying,*_* “So my son is gone, and I just want all you Democrats who cheated in the election or who voted for him illegitimately, you just killed my son with a dementia-ridden piece of crap who doesn’t even know he’s in the White House. He still thinks he’s a senator.”









						Gold Star mother of US marine killed in Kabul attack blasts Biden as ‘dementia-ridden piece of crap,’ blames his supporters
					

The mother of one of the 13 US servicemen who were killed in Thursday’s terrorist attack at the Kabul airport has called into a radio show to excoriate President Joe Biden as a “feckless, dementia-ridden piece of crap.”




					www.rt.com
				



*_
So true lady, so true. All of them are pieces of shit.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> I'm just saying it was her son's choice and both knew the risk's associated


It was an UNNECESSARY death due to tour incompetent jackass


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> It was an UNNECESSARY death due to tour incompetent jackass


There has been 20 years of unnecessary deaths there.  Nobody believes you suddenly started caring.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Sure General. Tell us how you would have done this better




I wouldn't have have done anything because I am not the Commander in Chief.  

However, a competent Commander in Chief like Trump would have 

1.  Secured the assets

2.  Removed the American citizens

3.  Removed at risked Afghans

4.  Close down the bases

5.  Remove American troops

It ain't rocket science but President Potatohead managed to fuck it up just like he fucked up everything else he has ever done in his pathetic life.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> He is meeting the parents at Dover to those flag draped coffins. I hope all parents turn their backs on him.



*I remember Donald Trump phoning the grieving families and he couldn't even remember the name of the soldier who was killed.  The families were disgusted by the way he talked to them.

The only grieving parents Trump ever met with were those whose children were killed by illegal immigrants.  He didn't care about the Gold Star Families in the slightest.  *


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> She should have tried harder to keep her son from joining the military if she had such a problem with her son potentially dying.





Augustine_ said:


> She should have tried harder to keep her son from joining the military if she had such a problem with her son potentially dying.


wow are you heartless.  Maybe if Biden didnt pretty much give them a death sentence the way he  did the mission. The BUCK stops at him . I am sure  the parents knew what their kids signed up for  but they didnt think their president would cause their death


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> wow are you heartless.  Maybe if Biden didnt pretty much give them a death sentence the way he  did the mission. The BUCK stops at him . I am sure  the parents knew what their kids signed up for  but they didnt think their president would cause their death


You voted to kill soldiers for 20 years.  Nobody believes you suddenly started caring.  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> I wouldn't have have done anything because I am not the Commander in Chief.
> 
> However, a competent Commander in Chief like Trump would have
> 
> ...


And how would you have done that?

Those things take specific actions.

Tell us more general


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> It was an UNNECESSARY death due to tour incompetent jackass



*Every soldier's death in Iraq and Afghanistan in the past 20 years has been an unnecessary death due to the corruption and incompetence of George W. Bush, Dick Cheney, and a whole slew of administration officials from both parties who continued these useless wars.

Stop pretending these deaths are any different from the more than 5000 deaths of American service personnel since this all started.*


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> *Fuck you Moon Bat.
> 
> The Marine was killed because of the incompetency of the Commander in Chief.
> 
> ...


That marine may very well have gone to Afghanistan to replace some Kowardly Keyboard Kommando such as..............................yourself?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> Fuck you Moon Bat.
> 
> The Marine was killed because of the incompetency of the Commander in Chief.
> 
> ...



Okay, genius, tell us what strategy he should have followed. 

Of course, the tactical decisions were made by military professionals, not Biden himself, but let's look at it. 

Securing the Airport.  Um. Yup. That's something we had to do.   And no, turning over Bagram was stipulated in the withdrawl agreement Trump signed, not that it would have done any good, most of the Americans we needed to get out were in Kabul.  

Bagram Air base is 67KM from Kabul...  Not easy to get to if you don't have a vehicle.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You mean he is doing something that the fat former guy didn't do?



You're really fucking stupid:


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> I wouldn't have have done anything because I am not the Commander in Chief.
> 
> However, a competent Commander in Chief like Trump would have
> 
> ...



*There is literally ZERO evidence of Trump's competence on managing anything.  Especially given that every military operation Trump attempted over 4 years was a total clusterfuck and resulted in American deaths for no good reason at all.*


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> wow are you heartless.  Maybe if Biden didnt pretty much give them a death sentence the way he  did the mission. The BUCK stops at him . I am sure  the parents knew what their kids signed up for  but they didnt think their president would cause their death


So how exactly do you evacuate 100,000 plus people from a place like that without some element of danger?

She's grieving. Greif can make you bitter

What's your excuse?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> _*“That feckless, dementia-ridden piece of crap just sent my son to die,”*_* McCollum said. She then blamed Biden’s supporters for her loss, saying,*_* “So my son is gone, and I just want all you Democrats who cheated in the election or who voted for him illegitimately, you just killed my son with a dementia-ridden piece of crap who doesn’t even know he’s in the White House. He still thinks he’s a senator.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's grieving....that doesn't make her any less a delusional person about the election.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, genius, tell us what strategy he should have followed.
> 
> Of course, the tactical decisions were made by military professionals, not Biden himself, but let's look at it.
> 
> ...



I guarantee you the military professionals weren't the ones who decided to leave behind the equipment we did. The Taliban now has more Blackhawk helicopters than 85% of all the countries on earth...


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You voted to kill soldiers for 20 years.  Nobody believes you suddenly started caring.  Go fuck yourself.


hmmm   wasnt Obama there for 8 of those 20 yrs .  Funny the two deadliest days were caused by Democrat leaders.  The shooting down of  Seal team six that Biden outed and now this ..   hmmm    No deaths in 18 months so we didnt have do  what Biden did he could have done it better but Biden is owned by China and China wants Afghanistan  wake up


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Everyone to blame but your bloody cheated for vote
> 
> You got blood all over you now. Death and destruction is all you knew



Uh, guy, 2500 Americans died in Afghanistan trying to prop up a government they didn't want and 5000 died in Iraq looking for weapons that didn't exist. 

All of this was because even though the majority voted against George W. Bush, the worst idea of Dead Slave Rapists put him in there anyway. 

You guys bitching about these 13 marines is a little disingenuous.  Where were you for the last 20 years when all these other people died? 

My guess, mocking Gold Star Mothers like Cindy Sheehan and Ghazala Khan.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're really fucking stupid:


There are 0 veterans in the Trump family line.

“The top people in the Pentagon probably aren’t, because they want to do nothing but fight wars so that all of those wonderful companies that make the bombs and make the planes and make everything else stay happy. But we’re getting out of the endless wars, you know how we’re doing.” - Trump's stance on Afghanistan until he saw a new fundraising angle a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> I guarantee you the military professionals weren't the ones who decided to leave behind the equipment we did. The Taliban now has more Blackhawk helicopters than 85% of all the countries on earth...


They had JETS when we invaded in 2001. Did em a lot of good huh?


----------



## Vel (Aug 29, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, genius, tell us what strategy he should have followed.
> 
> Of course, the tactical decisions were made by military professionals, not Biden himself, but let's look at it.
> 
> ...


Try again.








						Joe Biden Overruled the Military Advice and Ordered Kabul Not Bagram to Be Used for Evacuating Afghanistan
					

The decision to use Kabul airport may have been Joe Biden's, but a weak and emasculated military command structure let him do it.




					redstate.com


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're really fucking stupid:



*I don't see any parents.  I see military personnel, a casket, and Donald Trump.  I even googled "Trump meeting gold star families at airport" and there was NOTHING.



			donald trump meeting with gold star parents at airport - Google Search
		

*


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> I guarantee you the military professionals weren't the ones who decided to leave behind the equipment we did. The Taliban now has more Blackhawk helicopters than 85% of all the countries on earth...


How long do you think those helicopters are going to work?


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> hmmm   wasnt Obama there for 8 of those 20 yrs .  Funny the two deadliest days were caused by Democrat leaders.  The shooting down of  Seal team six that Biden outed and now this ..   hmmm    No deaths in 18 months so we didnt have do  what Biden did he could have done it better but Biden is owned by China and China wants Afghanistan  wake up


Obama was told leaving would be messy by bloodthirsty generals and opted for a surge, against Biden's advice at the time.  Thank goodness Biden told them to fuck off now.  People voted for Obama to get out.  You voted against him to stay there forever.  That's the difference between our votes.  I think Obama's decision to stay was stupid, whereas that was what you hoped would happen with your vote.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

Vel said:


> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*YOU try again, and don't use a Questionable Source next time:*



> *Overall, we rate RedState borderline Questionable and strongly Right Biased, based on story selection that always favors the right and use of emotionally loaded (sensationalized) headlines. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to poor sourcing of information and several failed fact checks.*











						RedState
					

RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## wamose (Aug 29, 2021)

I've learned from watching Biden, just as I am learning on this board, that liberal bigots find it impossible to accept responsibility. I guess that makes it easier on them considering how often they screw up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> I wouldn't have have done anything because I am not the Commander in Chief.
> 
> However, a competent Commander in Chief like Trump would have
> 
> ...



Okay, let's look at that.  

We removed OUR assets.  The assets that are still there were the property of the Afghan Government.  We can't do backsies. 

We can't compell American citizens to leave if they don't want to.   They should have left in May when Biden advised them to, but they didn't 

As for the Afghan who are at risk, it was Trump who completely bolloxed the asylum system and put Muslim bans in place.  

Closing down the bases... the bases were turned over to the Afghan government...which couldn't hold them. 

So, no, it isn't rocket science... but it also wasn't feasible.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> There are 0 veterans in the Trump family line.



So?


----------



## Votto (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> He is meeting the parents at Dover to those flag draped coffins. I hope all parents turn their backs on him.


They should all kneel and turn their backs on him.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> How long do you think those helicopters are going to work?



Yeah, that's a smart argument. You're a fuckin' idiot...


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> So?


So fuck off


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> hmmm   wasnt Obama there for 8 of those 20 yrs .  Funny the two deadliest days were caused by Democrat leaders.  The shooting down of  Seal team six that Biden outed and now this ..   hmmm    No deaths in 18 months so we didnt have do  what Biden did he could have done it better but Biden is owned by China and China wants Afghanistan  wake up


Wait...you think President Biden outed Seal Team Six?       You DO know that the SEALs killed in that helo crash were NOT the ones who got OBL, right?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> They had JETS when we invaded in 2001. Did em a lot of good huh?


So, that's what you believe is a valid argument for leaving behind all of the weaponry we did?

My God... that's fucking stupid...


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 29, 2021)

Vel said:


> Try again.



No need to.  

Bagram was turned over to the Afghan Government.   Except they didn't secure it and it was looted.  

Bagram is 67 kilometers from Kabul, where most of the American civilians and diplomats needed to be evacuated from.  

Of course, none of this would have been necessary if the American civilians had left in May when they were advised to. 

None of this would have been necessary if the Afghan Government hadn't folded like a cheap suit.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> So fuck off



Thank you for confirming the suspicion that you're too goddamn fucking stupid to formulate a cogent thought.

You're dumber than a bag of hammers...


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Yeah, that's a smart argument. You're a fuckin' idiot...


It's ABSOLUTELY "smart". Those coptors require an enormous amount of maint. to keep them viable. You "should" know that.

The Taliban has neither the spare parts nor the expertise.

And oh yea...those coptors are a threat to WHO?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Yeah, that's a smart argument. You're a fuckin' idiot...


I ask again....how long do you think those helicopters are going to work?  You see, I served and know about parts, and logistics and how much maintenance helicopters need even in the best of times.   You?   Not so much.              It will be a very short time and those helicopters will be non-functioning pieces of junk.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Thank you for confirming the suspicion that you're too goddamn fucking stupid to formulate a cogent thought.
> 
> You're dumber than a bag of hammers...


So....this post from a poster who has no idea about how much maintenance helicopters need to stay up.


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> She should have tried harder to keep her son from joining the military if she had such a problem with her son potentially dying.



Wow, quite the commie post, blame the mother.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Biden didn't sign the agreement that allowed the Taliban to take over the country, Trump did.



Are you suggesting that Biden is unable to undo things that Trump did?

If the fucked up plan that was carried out was, indeed, Trump's, that doesn't say much for Biden's ability to use critical thinking in identifying it as such and opting for something different...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> It's ABSOLUTELY "smart". Those coptors require an enormous amount of maint. to keep them viable. You "should" know that.
> 
> The Taliban has neither the spare parts nor the expertise.
> 
> And oh yea...those coptors are a threat to WHO?


He's about as smart as the poster I saw the other day who complained about how the Taliban now had all of "our AK-47s".....


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> Wow, quite the commie post, blame the mother.


Nobody believes you suddenly started caring about soldier deaths after 20 years.  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So....this post from a poster who has no idea about how much maintenance helicopters need to stay up.



Yeah, see, unlike idiot libs like you, I don't lie about what I know.

Whether they stay up for an hour or a year, each one represents a $5.9 million helicopter which now must be replaced...


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So....this post from a poster who has no idea about how much maintenance helicopters need to stay up.


Well...he's "Cannon shooter"...supposedly a former artilleryman who SHOULD understand the kind of maint. that military equipment requires.

He probably does...but hey...bitchin is what he does best.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> She's grieving....that doesn't make her any less a delusional person about the election.



Awwwww so she gets pity points? mmmmm...so loviiiing...so left..mmm my feeeeeeels

Go find a mirror.

Cause it's YOU she is referring to.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I ask again....how long do you think those helicopters are going to work?  You see, I served and know about parts, and logistics and how much maintenance helicopters need even in the best of times.   You?   Not so much.              It will be a very short time and those helicopters will be non-functioning pieces of junk.



I'd be shocked if you made it through basic.

Again, each on of the helicopters left behind now needs to be replaced. Each one costs right around $5.9 million dollars.

It was a stupid decision, made be a senile old fuck, to leave them behind...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Well...he's "Cannon shooter"...supposedly a former artilleryman who SHOULD understand the kind of maint. that military equipment requires.
> 
> He probably does...but hey...bitchin is what he does best.



Huh??

You're an idiot. Find me a single post, anywhere on the internet, in which I claim to be a former artilleryman and I'll buy you a house.

You're just too fucking stupid to converse with...


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Yeah, see, unlike idiot libs like you, I don't lie about what I know.
> 
> Whether they stay up for an hour or a year, each one represents a $5.9 million helicopter which now must be replaced...


Virtually ALL of the Blackhawks "left behind" had been signed over to the Afghan Army. That cost is history. That was money down the toilet long ago


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Thinker101 said:


> Wow, quite the commie post, blame the mother.


Not blaming the mother......but her son was a man, doing a man's job.  A hero.  I get how it's tough for her.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Huh??
> 
> You're an idiot. Find me a single post, anywhere on the internet, in which I claim to be a former artilleryman and I'll buy you a house.
> 
> You're just too fucking stupid to converse with...


I see. I gave you too much credit. I assumed your nic actually meant something

So you have no military experience?

You are totally talking out your ass?

Ohh..


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> She should have tried harder to keep her son from joining the military if she had such a problem with her son potentially dying.



It seems she has a problem with President Slow Hiden and his incompetent, you lunatic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I ask again....how long do you think those helicopters are going to work? You see, I served and know about parts, and logistics and how much maintenance helicopters need even in the best of times. You? Not so much. It will be a very short time and those helicopters will be non-functioning pieces of junk.



I got into a long discussion with Spooge Shooter (before I put him on ignore) where he apparently didn't think those of us who worked in military logistics were that important.  

The reality is, the Taliban has those blackhawks, but they don't have the expertise to use them or maintain them.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I see. I gave you too much credit. I assumed your nic actually meant something
> 
> So you have no military experience?
> 
> ...


The name does mean something, you ignorant simp.

And I'm retired military, you fucking dumbass, so go fuck yourself...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Are you suggesting that Biden is unable to undo things that Trump did?
> 
> If the fucked up plan that was carried out was, indeed, Trump's, that doesn't say much for Biden's ability to use critical thinking in identifying it as such and opting for something different...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> I got into a long discussion with Spooge Shooter (before I put him on ignore) where he apparently didn't think those of us who worked in military logistics were that important.
> 
> The reality is, the Taliban has those blackhawks, but they don't have the expertise to use them or maintain them.


Yeah, Joe had his widdle feewings hurt in one of our exchanges and, instead of simply admitting he was wrong, he put me on ignore. 

He has zero integrity and not even a passing relationship with honesty...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Huh??
> 
> You're an idiot. Find me a single post, anywhere on the internet, in which I claim to be a former artilleryman and I'll buy you a house.
> 
> You're just too fucking stupid to converse with...


So, you're a poser.  Gotcha!


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> The name does mean something, you ignorant simp.
> 
> And I'm retired military, you fucking dumbass, so go fuck yourself...


So you SHOULD understand the importance of maint. for equipment...and yet you pretend not to.

My original post stands. You're just "saying shit" that you know is bullshit


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> View attachment 532175



So, it's your position that Biden couldn't have done something differently? He was somehow bound to the executing of a horrifically flawed plan? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 29, 2021)

Look at these commie posters attacking a gold star parent.

PIECES OF SHIT YOU ALL ARE.

How are you defending Biden and the absolute CATASROPHE in Afghanistan.

You are so brainwashed.  EVEN DEMS ARE BLASTING BIDEN. 









						Democrats condemn deadly Kabul blasts as Republicans push Biden to retake Bagram Air Base
					

Explosions in Kabul have killed at least 12 US service members, per the Pentagon. A handful of Republicans have called on Biden to resign.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 29, 2021)

wamose said:


> I've learned from watching Biden, just as I am learning on this board, that liberal bigots find it impossible to accept responsibility. I guess that makes it easier on them considering how often they screw up.


It is so easy to be Pontious Pilate.  And Liberals are just that. They wash their hands of every failure.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> The name does mean something, you ignorant simp.
> 
> And I'm retired military, you fucking dumbass, so go fuck yourself...


I doubt that con-sidering you didn't have a clue about how helicopters are worthless very quickly without con-tinued maintenance and parts.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Look at these commie posters attacking a gold star parent.
> 
> PIECES OF SHIT YOU ALL ARE.
> 
> ...


No one is attacking her.   We acknowledge her grief.  Could it be wishful thinking on your part?   Hmmmm?


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> It seems she has a problem with President Slow Hiden and his incompetent, you lunatic.


I care about her problems with Biden as much as she cared about my problems with Trump.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> No one is attacking her.   We acknowledge her grief.  Could it be wishful thinking on your part?   Hmmmm?


They're HOPING that "the opposition" will attack this grieving woman...because that's what they would do.

Sorry

Not happening


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I doubt that con-sidering you didn't have a clue about how helicopters are worthless very quickly without con-tinued maintenance and parts.



You're just about the most clueless sonofabitch alive.

I'm quite aware that a helicopter which can't fly is pretty worthless.

I'm able to say that and, at the same time, not know anything about helicopter maintenance.

If you were to do a survey, I'd be willing to bet that most people in America's military don't know anything about helicopter maintenance.

Just like the majority of them don't know how to cook 15,000 meals a day on an aircraft carrier or how to dial in a scope for a half-mile sniper shot...


----------



## Smokin' OP (Aug 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> I wouldn't have have done anything because I am not the Commander in Chief.
> 
> However, a competent Commander in Chief like Trump would have
> 
> ...


You're as retarded as your moron dear leader.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're just about the most clueless sonofabitch alive.
> 
> I'm quite aware that a helicopter which can't fly is pretty worthless.
> 
> ...


So you realize that the choppers are virtually worthless to the Taliban.

You understand that they were signed over to the Afghan Army long ago and were never coming back...

But you're playing to the perceived ignorance of your fellow trumpers?

I see


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Look at these commie posters attacking a gold star parent.
> 
> PIECES OF SHIT YOU ALL ARE.
> 
> ...







So you admit Afghanistan was a disaster.   And yet you want to stay there?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 29, 2021)

Look at these communist scum blasting a gold star parent less than a week from her Biden got her son killed because of his incompetence.

Biden is a traitor and should resign.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> They're HOPING that "the opposition" will attack this grieving woman...because that's what they would do.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Not happening


I've noticed the "set up" aspect of this, yes.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Obama was told leaving would be messy by bloodthirsty generals and opted for a surge, against Biden's advice at the time.  Thank goodness Biden told them to fuck off now.  People voted for Obama to get out.  You voted against him to stay there forever.  That's the difference between our votes.  I think Obama's decision to stay was stupid, whereas that was what you hoped would happen with your



Bin Ladin was killed in 2011  why didnt Obama  get out after that  He was re Elected  again by YOU liberals .  He continued the war and even started a war in Syria and   Libya  .    He is the reason for Benghazi too. But Liberals are the ones who are anti war . Give me a break


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're just about the most clueless sonofabitch alive.
> 
> I'm quite aware that a helicopter which can't fly is pretty worthless.
> 
> ...


You only admit it now that I've told you.


----------



## AMart (Aug 29, 2021)

She is right. Xiden has blood on his hands and is a dementia ridden fool. He needs to resign.


----------



## struth (Aug 29, 2021)

Penelope said:


> I didn't kill your son and I voted for Biden. She is the problem with you trumpers.


victim blaming seems to be the norm for dems and sociopaths


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> So you realize that the choppers are virtually worthless to the Taliban.
> 
> You understand that they were signed over to the Afghan Army long ago and were never coming back...
> 
> ...


He's a poser, I see that now.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 29, 2021)

When you see the character of Biden voters on display, its obvious they hate the USA and want to see us fail.  Thats why the voted for the biggest piece of shit ever for POTUS.


----------



## struth (Aug 29, 2021)

So very tragic…the pain in her voice…i can’t imagine the heartbreak over this needless, but predictable tragic death


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> Bin Ladin was killed in 2011  why didnt Obama  get out after that  He was re Elected  again by YOU liberals .  He continued the war and even started a war in Syria and   Libya  .    He is the reason for Benghazi too. But Liberals are the ones who are anti war . Give me a break


He ran on getting out.  The Generals told him this would happen so he opted for a surge instead of listening to Biden who told him not to.  

Your comment shows that you understand how stupid the middle east is, yet you want us to remain at war there forever.  So stupid.

Benghazi stopped mattering on November 9, 2016.  Your thought leaders had no more use for it after that.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Look at these communist scum blasting a gold star parent less than a week from her Biden got her son killed because of his incompetence.
> 
> Biden is a traitor and should resign.


No one is blasting her.   Why are you lying?  Seems that you are the one disrespecting her grief....not us.  Trying to use her?   That's pretty disgusting.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> Bin Ladin was killed in 2011  why didnt Obama  get out after that  He was re Elected  again by YOU liberals .  He continued the war and even started a war in Syria and   Libya  .    He is the reason for Benghazi too. But Liberals are the ones who are anti war . Give me a break


Were you calling for us to leave Afghanistan then?   Were you?   And yet you want to stay now?   Are you a war profiteer?


----------



## struth (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> He ran on getting out.  The Generals told him this would happen so he opted for a surge instead of listening to Biden who told him not to.
> 
> Your comment shows that you understand how stupid the middle east is, yet you want us to remain at war there forever.  So stupid.
> 
> Benghazi stopped mattering on November 9, 2016.  Your thought leaders had no more use for it after that.


hahaha he and xiden ran on calling Afghan the War of Necessity


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> He ran on getting out.  The Generals told him this would happen so he opted for a surge instead of listening to Biden who told him not to.
> 
> Your comment shows that you understand how stupid the middle east is, yet you want us to remain at war there forever.  So stupid.
> 
> Benghazi stopped mattering on November 9, 2016.  Your thought leaders had no more use for it after that.


She might be a war profiteer....making money off of Afghanistan.....those are the base of those wanting to stay.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

struth said:


> hahaha he and xiden ran on calling Afghan the War of Necessity


I called it stupid then and I call it stupid now.  Since you want to stay there forever, seems like you believe it's necessary more than they did.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And she was being nice.
> The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum, who was one of the now 14 U.S. troops slain in the blast at Kabul airport in Afghanistan, went off on President Joe Biden during a call on the SiriusXM radio show Wilkow Majority, calling the president a “dementia ridden piece of crap.”
> 
> Kathy McCollum joined the show to express her sadness and outrage at the death of her 20-year-old son Rylee.
> ...


Already a thread on this.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Looks like she is on stage 1 of the grief process.


I feel for her.   I find it disgusting how rightwing pundits are shoving a mike in her face so soon.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> And do you know what you won't see?
> 
> You won't see the left attack this poor woman the way that the right attacked Cindy Sheehan.


But they will pretend that the Left is attacking this grieving mother.   They are already trying to do that on the original thread on this.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Just wait for blame Orange Man.... nevermind Asslips did


----------



## Penelope (Aug 29, 2021)

struth said:


> victim blaming seems to be the norm for dems and sociopaths


You know who has blood on his hands, its Tramp. He is responsible for the 13 military men. Not Biden.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Biden owns it....fact


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Nah.... just own it.
> 
> Biden's finished


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Biden doesn't know where he is


More Irony from the queen (king?) of Irony.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Its sweet how you say you dont care but you love responding to me.


I wonder if she (or he?) is trying to hit on you, going on about your lips like that.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You only admit it now that I've told you.



So, because I never claimed I knew about helicopter maintenance, you assumed I did?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> View attachment 532193


Shitforbrains thinks Saddamn is still in power.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 29, 2021)

Biden voters showing their true colors….siding with a Chinese Spy over a Gold Star mom…..wow.  DISGUSTING.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lovebears65 said:


> He is meeting the parents at Dover to those flag draped coffins. I hope all parents turn their backs on him.


So you want the parents to disrespect their own dead sons.....interesting.   All for you to make more money as a war profiteer?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> I hope they slap him 13 times each


Another trumpanzee all in on physical violence....as long as it's others doing it.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Biden voters showing their true colors….siding with a Chinese Spy over a Gold Star mom…..wow.  DISGUSTING.


Well, Feinstein kept a Chinese spy close to her for 20 years for a reason.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Another trumpanzee all in on physical violence....as long as it's others doing it.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> You voted to kill soldiers for 20 years.  Nobody believes you suddenly started caring.  Go fuck yourself.


Interesting statistics:

Killed in action only[edit]​
U.S. KIA (hostile) in Afghanistan only by month according to iCasualties.org

YearJFMAMJJASONDTotal*2001*​–––––––––0134*2002*​10941301000120*2003*​00220103135017*2004*​01216302333024*2005*​2051325212932266*2006*​166111478596165*2007*​0215101113137710483*2008*​716514231617261512133*2009*​1215113920394733471515266*2010*​273022143149545431484832440*2011*​201724433039326538261813365*2012*​151112313422373717131210246*2013*​31571615911673385*2014*​430311123403337*2015*​00010103000611*2016*​1000000103308*2017*​00030313001011*2018*​10010021115012*2019*​10230233200117*2020*​2200000000004*2021*​000000013––––13

Bush,   from 2001 to 2008:  412 KIA
Obama, from 2009 to 2016:  1458 KIA
Trump, from 2017 to 2020:  44
Biden:  13


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 532209


Interesting....the one President with the fewest KIAs WHILE he is getting out of Afghanistan.....you apparently prefer more service members be killed in a neverending war there.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2021)

Death Angel said:


>




*God bless this woman and she is right with everything she said.  These stupid Moon Bats who voted for Potatohead and then ignored the fact he stole the election have the blood of her son on their hands and they have the dishonor of a blotched withdrawal from Afghanistan on their sicko souls.*


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> They had JETS when we invaded in 2001. Did em a lot of good huh?


Soon to be hunks of junk without parts/maintenance.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 29, 2021)

Biden voters get to live the rest of their lives knowing they voted for BIDEN.   

How many of these morally challenged fucks will lie about voting for Biden?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Trump would have never let this happen. He would have had an ORDERLY evacuation. Not a clusterfuck with people hanging off of planes.


Yea that's the bullshit you are selling.  It would be the same chaos if Trump was president.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Biden voters get to live the rest of their lives knowing they voted for BIDEN.
> 
> How many of these morally challenged fucks will lie about voting for Biden?


I am proud to vote for Biden.   He's getting us out of Afghanistan.   It looks like YOU want forever war there.   Are you a war profiteer?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 29, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Biden voters get to live the rest of their lives knowing they voted for BIDEN.
> 
> How many of these morally challenged fucks will lie about voting for Biden?


As compared to racist who voted for Trump.  I would have voted for Daffy Duck over Trump.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Interesting....the one President with the fewest KIAs WHILE he is getting out of Afghanistan.....you apparently prefer more service members be killed in a neverending war there.


Congrats. You’re one of two people who think the withdrawal is a successful operation. The other is his wife.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I am proud to vote for Biden.   He's getting us out of Afghanistan.   It looks like YOU want forever war there.   Are you a war profiteer?


No they were all for it when they thought Trump was going to be reelected.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I am proud to vote for Biden.   He's getting us out of Afghanistan.   It looks like YOU want forever war there.   Are you a war profiteer?


9-11 Joe.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> There are 0 veterans in the Trump family line.
> 
> “The top people in the Pentagon probably aren’t, because they want to do nothing but fight wars so that all of those wonderful companies that make the bombs and make the planes and make everything else stay happy. But we’re getting out of the endless wars, you know how we’re doing.” - Trump's stance on Afghanistan until he saw a new fundraising angle a couple weeks ago.




Well why don't you tell us about Biden's "hero" son that served as a fucking JAG officer in Iraq?  Every time Potatohead speaks he mentions that shithead's non combat service as if it was relevant.     Of course Potatohead forgets to mention that he was a draft dodger during Vietnam or that his other son was kicked out of the Navy for being a filthy ass cokehead.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> No they were all for it when they thought Trump was going to be reelected.


Because milestones were in place.
That Joe ignored.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 29, 2021)

Biden thinks our soldiers are “STUPID BASTARDS” anyway.

Straight up said it out loud to them.  What a commander in chief.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Because milestones were in place.
> That Joe ignored.


Milestones were in place, what a joke.  Tell me Weatherman where is the Afghan Army we have been training and equipping for the last 20yrs?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> Well why don't you tell us about Biden's "hero" son that served as a fucking JAG officer in Iraq?


And you served in what theater of war??


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Milestones were in place, what a joke.  Tell me Weatherman where is the Afghan Army we have been training and equipping for the last 20yrs?


Good point! Violation 1.
Violation 2 - no terrorist groups in Afghanistan. 
Violation 3 - peace agreement between the Taliban and Afghanistan government.


----------



## Vel (Aug 29, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> No need to.
> 
> Bagram was turned over to the Afghan Government.   Except they didn't secure it and it was looted.
> 
> ...


Bagram wasn't "turned over". Biden had our troops bug out in the middle of the night and didn't even inform the base commander they were turning it over to. The Afghan army didn't fold until Biden pulled their air support. Biden made this mess. Play the blame game if you want, but the simple truth is that Biden didn't care what the ground situation was, he just wanted out. If the Taliban wasn't abiding by agreed terms, he should have changed his damned course.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Good point! Violation 1.
> Violation 2 - no terrorist groups in Afghanistan.
> Violation 3 - peace agreement between the Taliban and Afghanistan government.


So where was/is the Afghan Army?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So where was/is the Afghan Army?


Joe abandoned them. And cowardly Joe ran away.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So where was/is the Afghan Army?


Education is important.


			https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Agreement-For-Bringing-Peace-to-Afghanistan-02.29.20.pdf


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 29, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Biden voters get to live the rest of their lives knowing they voted for BIDEN.
> 
> How many of these morally challenged fucks will lie about voting for Biden?


I guarantee you they arent bothered. They've convinced themselves the alternative would have been much worse


----------



## Vel (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Soon to be hunks of junk without parts/maintenance.


You think the Chinese or the Russians can't figure out how to keep those running?


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Interesting....the one President with the fewest KIAs WHILE he is getting out of Afghanistan.....you apparently prefer more service members be killed in a neverending war there.


This was ending. How it ended is what there is an endless propaganda crap going on.. May nbc warfare exterminate your blue cities. I know how vicious wars end. They do not take the crap anymore and exterminate many people as there is no way to afford everything.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Because milestones were in place.
> That Joe ignored.


you mean the "withdrawal milestone" from last may?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Congrats. You’re one of two people who think the withdrawal is a successful operation. The other is his wife.


It's not over yet......but it's time.  Or do you want forever war?   Are you making money off of forever war?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Vel said:


> You think the Chinese or the Russians can't figure out how to keep those running?


They could more easily provide choppers of their own....which they have spare parts for...if that were a concern


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> you mean the "withdrawal milestone" from last may?


No, the fact no terrorist groups would operate in Afghanistan and the Taliban would have a peace agreement between the Taliban them and Afghanistan 

VIOLATED.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Vel said:


> You think the Chinese or the Russians can't figure out how to keep those running?


Do they have Blackhawk parts?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> It's not over yet......but it's time.  Or do you want forever war?   Are you making money off of forever war?


I can only hope ISIS murders you and your family in the first attack Joe brings to America.


----------



## justoffal (Aug 29, 2021)

justoffal said:


> lol,.....  I like it! * DRPOC*.......( dementia ridden piece of crap) I will from hence forth use this as a handle for the big guy......


Dr. Poc.... Joe


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> They could more easily provide choppers of their own....which they have spare parts for...if that were a concern.





Weatherman2020 said:


> I can only hope ISIS murders you and your family in the first attack Joe brings to America.


And there we have it folks.   Any doubt that this poster is a violent trumpanzee thug?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> No, the fact no terrorist groups would operate in Afghanistan and the Taliban would have a peace agreement between the Taliban them and Afghanistan
> 
> VIOLATED.


"the *fact* no terrorist groups would operate in Afghanistan"......


----------



## Vel (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> They could more easily provide choppers of their own....which they have spare parts for...if that were a concern


Bless your heart. You really don't see the problem with the USA arming the Taliban do you? And please, don't come back with the tired trope that it was the Afghan's that armed them because Biden already said he knew the Afghan's would fall and left that equipment anyway.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 29, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I guarantee you 5hey aren5 bothered. They've convinced themselves the alternative would have been much worse



Biden can call the soldiers, “STUPID BASTARDS”, but when a commander RIGHTLY calls the admin “INEPT”, he is fired.

Fucking Joe Biden is a piece of shit.

No military personnel, active or retired…IS ALLOWED TO SAY ANYTHING BAD ABOUT THE ADMIN?


FUCKING FASCISM IS HERE LADIES.  YOU VOTED FOR IT.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> No, the fact no terrorist groups would operate in Afghanistan and the Taliban would have a peace agreement between the Taliban them and Afghanistan
> 
> VIOLATED.


Wait...so if terrorist groups operate in Afghanistan we don't leave?

So we never leave? Trump drew down our troops to almost nothing and we were never leaving?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Vel said:


> Bless your heart. You really don't see the problem with the USA arming the Taliban do you? And please, don't come back with the tired trope that it was the Afghan's that armed them because Biden already said he knew the Afghan's would fall and left that equipment anyway.


The US didn't arm the Taliban...the US armed the Afghan army....who abandoned their equipment as they collapsed like a deck of cards like the"Great Skedaddle" armed the Con-federates in 1861,


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Biden can call the soldiers, “STUPID BASTARDS”, but when a commander RIGHTLY calls the admin “INEPT”, he is fired.
> 
> Fucking Joe Biden is a piece of shit.
> 
> ...


When did President Biden call our soldiers "STUPID BASTARDS"?   Did he ever call them "suckers" and "losers" like the fat former guy did?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Vel said:


> Bless your heart. You really don't see the problem with the USA arming the Taliban do you? And please, don't come back with the tired trope that it was the Afghan's that armed them because Biden already said he knew the Afghan's would fall and left that equipment anyway.


So you're saying that we should have stripped the Afghan Army of their equipment from the beginning?

Yea...that woulda made things better huh?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Biden can call the soldiers, “STUPID BASTARDS”, but when a commander RIGHTLY calls the admin “INEPT”, he is fired.
> 
> Fucking Joe Biden is a piece of shit.
> 
> ...


You really never served, did you.   You would know the answer to your question if you ever had.  Poser.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Wait...so if terrorist groups operate in Afghanistan we don't leave?
> 
> So we never leave? Trump drew down our troops to almost nothing and we were never leaving?


All our trumpanzee armchair generals sure aren't thinking this thru, are they?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 29, 2021)

Biden is an incompent traitor and rapist.  Congrats to all who voted for him.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Biden owns it....fact



Another FACT dems don't want to hear:

Deadliest day in Afghanistan for US troops since the LAST democratic president. The oreo.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> I guarantee you the military professionals weren't the ones who decided to leave behind the equipment we did. The Taliban now has more Blackhawk helicopters than 85% of all the countries on earth...



Do you honestly think that the military professionals were not giving orders under these circumstances? Do you think that Joe Biden gives specific orders on every single detail that is taking place during this evacuation?

Are you really that stupid?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Do you honestly think that the military professionals were not giving orders under these circumstances? Do you think that Joe Biden gives specific orders on every single detail that is taking place during this evacuation?
> 
> Are you really that stupid?



Joe Biden is the commander and chief of the military, Any military fuck ups ARE ON HIM. 

Face it. He's a senile child molester that got 13 Americans killed in a botched attempt to get us out of a war that his predecessor failed at.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Biden is an incompent traitor and rapist.  Congrats to all who voted for him.



Do you feel better after you bluster these lies and bullshit? Do you feel you’ve accomplished anything by lying about the president? Has it in anyway helped the situation?

Or are you just another Internet asshole who likes to sound important?


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Joe Biden is the commander of the military, Any military fuck ups ARE ON HIM.



But Joe Biden is not in Afghanistan and it’s not in a situation to judge what should and should not be done in a battle situation. Those decisions would be made by commanders on the ground.

You really are dumber than you think. You’re desperate attempts to make everything a partisa  attack on the president, in the middle of a military crisis, demonstrates a total lack of patriotism, decency or even common sense. 

When my country is at war, we support our leader, whether we agree with him or not. We don’t try to make political capital for our own gain out of the dangers our people are facing. 

Republicans are proving their unfitness to govern, their lack of humanity, and just basic common sense.

You only have one political party right now and it’s not the Republicans. Republicans have become America’s enemy. Right out in the open they are attacking your president in the middle of a war. 

This is the very definition of treason. Aiding and abetting the enemy in a time of war.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Do you feel better after you bluster these lies and bullshit? Do you feel you’ve accomplished anything by lying about the president? Has it in anyway helped the situation?
> 
> Or are you just another Internet asshole who likes to sound important?




How is it a lie? He is responsible for 13 American deaths in one day, deadliest day since his running mate, the Oreo, was in charge.

One thing about democrats, they're good at culling the herd.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> But Joe Biden is not in Afghanistan and it’s not in a situation to judge what should and should not be done in a battle situation. Those decisions would be made by commanders on the ground.
> 
> You really are dumber than you think. You’re desperate attempts to make everything a partisa  attack on the president, in the middle of a military crisis, demonstrates a total lack of CNN patriotism, decency or even common sense.
> 
> ...



I'm dumb because I say he's the CNC of the military? 

NO bitch, you're the dumb fucking bitch. Suck it up because Biden FUCKED IT UP.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Do you honestly think that the military professionals were not giving orders under these circumstances? Do you think that Joe Biden gives specific orders on every single detail that is taking place during this evacuation?
> 
> Are you really that stupid?



Apparently you have no concept of the chain of command.

Joe Biden is the Commander in Chief. This is all on him.

Military professionals would've ensured civilians were evacuated first. That's not what happened...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> When my country is at war, we support our leader, whether we agree with him or not.



It's stupid to support someone who's making bad decisions which result in horrific outcomes...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Another FACT dems don't want to hear:
> 
> Deadliest day in Afghanistan for US troops since the LAST democratic president. The oreo.


Interesting statistics:

Killed in action only[edit]​
U.S. KIA (hostile) in Afghanistan only by month according to iCasualties.org

YearJFMAMJJASONDTotal*2001*–––––––––0134*2002*10941301000120*2003*00220103135017*2004*01216302333024*2005*2051325212932266*2006*166111478596165*2007*0215101113137710483*2008*716514231617261512133*2009*1215113920394733471515266*2010*273022143149545431484832440*2011*201724433039326538261813365*2012*151112313422373717131210246*2013*31571615911673385*2014*430311123403337*2015*00010103000611*2016*1000000103308*2017*00030313001011*2018*10010021115012*2019*10230233200117*2020*2200000000004*2021*000000013––––13

Bush, from 2001 to 2008: 412 KIA
Obama, from 2009 to 2016: 1458 KIA
Trump, from 2017 to 2020: 44
Biden: 13


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Joe abandoned them. And cowardly Joe ran away.


How did he abandon them?  We have been training and equipping them for 20yrs.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Do you honestly think that the military professionals were not giving orders under these circumstances? Do you think that Joe Biden gives specific orders on every single detail that is taking place during this evacuation?
> 
> Are you really that stupid?


You'd think he doesn't really know anything about how the military operates.   Isn't that odd?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Interesting statistics:
> 
> Killed in action only[edit]​
> U.S. KIA (hostile) in Afghanistan only by month according to iCasualties.org
> ...



Yep, Obama and Biden are the masters of death. Obama killed the most, Biden killed the most in a day.  

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Education is important.
> 
> 
> https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Agreement-For-Bringing-Peace-to-Afghanistan-02.29.20.pdf


Agreement for Bringing Peace to Afghanistan between the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan *which is not recognized by the United States*

How do you make an agreement with someone you don't recognize?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Joe Biden is the commander and chief of the military, Any military fuck ups ARE ON HIM.
> 
> Face it. He's a senile child molester that got 13 Americans killed in a botched attempt to get us out of a war that his predecessor failed at.


And PRESIDENT Biden has taken ownership saying the Buck Stops With Him.    That is something we NEVER heard from the former fat guy who called our troops "suckers" and "losers".

And you admit "his predecessor failed at" this.  Do you know what the word "predecessor" means?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Agreement for Bringing Peace to Afghanistan between the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan *which is not recognized by the United States*
> 
> How do you make an agreement with someone you don't recognize?



I dont' know, ask Biden. He's the one that says this fuck up of a pull out was in accordance with that agreement. Perhaps that's another question for Biden after "Why do you molest little girls?"

If its not a valid agreement why is Biden trying to comply with it? You do realize your argument made Biden look even dumber?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> And PRESIDENT Biden has taken ownership saying the Buck Stops With Him.    That is something we NEVER heard from the former fat guy who called our troops "suckers" and "losers".
> 
> And you admit "his predecessor failed at" this.  Do you know what the word "predecessor" means?



Show me where under Trump we lost 13 troops in a day and I'll show you where Trump said it was on him.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> I dont' know, ask Biden. He's the one that says this fuck up of a pull out was in accordance with that agreement. Perhaps that's another question for Biden after "Why do you molest little girls?"


Why is is so hard for you Trump Humpers to answer the question?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Apparently you have no concept of the chain of command.
> 
> Joe Biden is the Commander in Chief. This is all on him.
> 
> Military professionals would've ensured civilians were evacuated first. That's not what happened...


Yes, PRESIDENT Biden is the CinC....do you, a poser, think he gives out ALL orders down to the lowliest Private First Class?   Do you even know what the phrase "chain of command" means?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Yep, Obama and Biden are the masters of death. Obama killed the most, Biden killed the most in a day.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Actually, if you look to the whole Middle East, it's Reagan who killed the most marines in a day.  As for our 13 marines killed, I thought it was ISIS who killed them.   Seems you want to excuse them.  I wonder why.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Show me where under Trump we lost 13 troops in a day and I'll show you where Trump said it was on him.


Why do you want to excuse the ISIS terrorists who killed our marines?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Why is is so hard for you Trump Humpers to answer the question?



What question? I don't know why he molests little girls, ask him.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Yes, PRESIDENT Biden is the CinC....do you, a poser, think he gives out ALL orders down to the lowliest Private First Class?



No, he doesn't. Then again, PFC's aren't the ones making the horrific decisions we see being made in Afghanistan...



bodecea said:


> Do you even know what the phrase "chain of command" means?



Better than you ever will, dipstick...


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Why do you want to excuse the ISIS terrorists who killed our marines?



Why do you want to excuse BIden for getting them killed?


----------



## Resnic (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm not trying to diminish her feelings or anything here at all.

But as I was once in the army I can comment on this. As much as I dislike Biden it isn't his fault, it's her son's fault. He chose to join the Marines. He chose to join an organization that's intent is to put themselves in harm's way. He was killed in that blast the moment he signed his enlistment papers.

If you pick up a gun and go into another country and die then maybe it's your fault you got killed.

We need to stop this incessant need to blame others for everything we dont like.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Agreement for Bringing Peace to Afghanistan between the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan *which is not recognized by the United States*
> 
> How do you make an agreement with someone you don't recognize?



You can't say its an invalid agreement after your child molester tries to comply with it and then fucks it up. 

If it was invalid he should have said we're not going anywhere, the agreement was invalid. 

But he didn't. He said he was COMPLYING WITH IT and then fucked it up.

This bullshit is on that fucking child molester.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

Resnic said:


> I'm not trying to diminish her feelings or anything here at all.
> 
> But as I was once in the army I can comment on this. As much as I dislike Biden it isn't his fault, it's her son's fault. He chose to join the Marines. He chose to join an organization that's intent is to put themselves in harm's way. He was killed in that blast the moment he signed his enlistment papers.
> 
> If you pick up a gun and go into another country and die then maybe it's your fault you got killed.



No, that's like saying its your fault you died because your boss told you do something and you did it.

Troops are trained to listen to their superiors. They aren't allowed to make choices. They do as they are told, thus when something goes wrong it is on the superiors, not the troops. The troops are heros for trying to straighten out that fucked up rag head shit hole. And show me ONE fucking liberal in 4 years of Trump that said "It's the troops fault for dying in Afghanistan." No, it's not. If it's not the troops fault under Trump, it's not the troops fault under Biden.

And since Biden is the CNC of the military, all fuck ups are on him. Biden gave the orders to get out of Afghanistan in such a way. ALL ON HIM.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Agreement for Bringing Peace to Afghanistan between the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan *which is not recognized by the United States*
> 
> How do you make an agreement with someone you don't recognize?


So now you argue there was no withdrawal agreement.

Okey Dokey.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Show me where under Trump we lost 13 troops in a day and I'll show you where Trump said it was on him.


Why aren't you blaming the ISIS terrorists?   What's in it for you?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Interesting statistics:
> 
> Killed in action only[edit]​
> U.S. KIA (hostile) in Afghanistan only by month according to iCasualties.org
> ...


And In just 7 months Joe’s body count is huge.

Like you Leftards care about the troops.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Wait...so if terrorist groups operate in Afghanistan we don't leave?
> 
> So we never leave? Trump drew down our troops to almost nothing and we were never leaving?


ISIS and al Queda was not operating in Afghanistan.  
Until Joe.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Why aren't you blaming the ISIS terrorists?   What's in it for you?


So LBJ had no part in Vietnam?


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 532248


That was the mission.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 29, 2021)

mamooth said:


> The funny thing is how you cultists actually believe that, despite Trump's history of abject failure, him not giving a shit about anyone but himself, and despite the fact that he negotiated a surrender to the Taliban.


Yet Biden pulled it off.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> No, he doesn't. Then again, PFC's aren't the ones making the horrific decisions we see being made in Afghanistan...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than you ever will, dipstick...


You are absolutely right....PFC's are not the one making the orders.   You got that one right.....finally.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2021)

Resnic said:


> I'm not trying to diminish her feelings or anything here at all.
> 
> But as I was once in the army I can comment on this. As much as I dislike Biden it isn't his fault, it's her son's fault. He chose to join the Marines. He chose to join an organization that's intent is to put themselves in harm's way. He was killed in that blast the moment he signed his enlistment papers.
> 
> If you pick up a gun and go into another country and die then maybe it's your fault you got killed.




Incompetency that put him in harm's way that could have been avoided with competent planning and execution is certainly Potatohead's fault.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 532248


Only the likes of you think that.    YOU personally left nothing behind because you were never there.   Someone else was there in your place.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 29, 2021)

mamooth said:


> I see a lot of dementia riddled pieces of shit here, the Trump cull traitors.
> 
> Trump cult sore-losers, the way you act is not okay. Normal people think you're disgusting. If you didn't understand that, now you do.


I believe I remember the immature way you loons acted when you lost in 2016.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

No wonder the Taliban are busy trolling Biden posing with ice-cream cones, re-enacting the iconic flag-raising at Iwo Jima in American uniforms but with a Taliban flag, vowing to battle “climate change” and ensure women’s rights “under Islamic law.” Ha ha ha.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> That was the mission.




A mission that should have never been because of the incompetency of President Potatohead and the unwillingness of his idiotic soulless yes men military staff to do the right thing.

Stolen elections have consequences.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> What question? I don't know why he molests little girls, ask him.


I'm not talking about your fantasy.  Where was the Afghan Army that we have been training and equipping for 20yrs?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ISIS and al Queda was not operating in Afghanistan.
> Until Joe.


Ummmm. Bullshit


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> You can't say its an invalid agreement after your child molester tries to comply with it and then fucks it up.
> 
> If it was invalid he should have said we're not going anywhere, the agreement was invalid.
> 
> ...


So you wanted us to stay in Afghanistan even after your savior said we were leaving.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Only the likes of you think that.    YOU personally left nothing behind because you were never there.   Someone else was there in your place.




No, I was in another place at another time.  A place that had essentially the same outcome due to Democrat stupidity.  My son was in a place that The Worthless Negro turned over to ISIS.

It is really pathetic to see you stupid uneducated low life assholes try to defend this President Potatohead.   However, you little turds are the same demented dickheads that voted for him and then didn't say jackshit when he stole the election so we know you are fucked up in the head, don't we?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> No, that's like saying its your fault you died because your boss told you do something and you did it.
> 
> Troops are trained to listen to their superiors. They aren't allowed to make choices. They do as they are told, thus when something goes wrong it is on the superiors, not the troops. The troops are heros for trying to straighten out that fucked up rag head shit hole. And show me ONE fucking liberal in 4 years of Trump that said "It's the troops fault for dying in Afghanistan." No, it's not. If it's not the troops fault under Trump, it's not the troops fault under Biden.
> 
> And since Biden is the CNC of the military, all fuck ups are on him. Biden gave the orders to get out of Afghanistan in such a way. ALL ON HIM.


They are heroes..

And they deserve better than you pieces of shit trying to use their deaths for political purposes


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Ummmm. Bullshit


Oh?  Show us then.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> So now you argue there was no withdrawal agreement.
> 
> Okey Dokey.



Yes and somehow he thinks this helps his argument.

Grasping at straws has never been so hilarious.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Oh?  Show us then.


That ISIS K was in Afghanistan prior to Biden becoming President?

Sure

What is the Islamic State affiliate in Afghanistan?​*The Islamic State Khorasan emerged more than six years ago *and operates as an ISIS affiliate* in Afghanistan* and Pakistan.* Khorasan is a historical term for a region that includes present-day Afghanistan, *Pakistan and surrounding countries. The group is also known as ISIS-K, ISK or ISKP.

The founding members included militants *who left both the Afghan Taliban* and the Pakistani Taliban

Go sit in the corner again


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> I believe I remember the immature way you loons acted when you lost in 2016.
> View attachment 532251


And I can tell those sure trigger you.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> So you wanted us to stay in Afghanistan even after your savior said we were leaving.


You have to wonder how many of them are making money off of war.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> No, I was in another place at another time.  A place that had essentially the same outcome due to Democrat stupidity.  My son was in a place that The Worthless Negro turned over to ISIS.
> 
> It is really pathetic to see you stupid uneducated low life assholes try to defend this President Potatohead.   However, you little turds are the same demented dickheads that voted for him and then didn't say jackshit when he stole the election so we know you are fucked up in the head, don't we?


Excuse making, I see.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 29, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> I believe I remember the immature way you loons acted when you lost in 2016.


Was that when we tried to violently overthrow the government? Oh wait, only your side did that. And now you're running cover for it.

It says a lot about you, that you use pussyhats as an attempt to excuse insurrection. You're really stooping low to justify treason.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> That ISIS K was in Afghanistan prior to Biden becoming President?
> 
> Sure
> 
> ...


Bomb Pakistan?
A. No link
B. Either way, violating the withdrawal agreement negates it.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> They are heroes..
> 
> And they deserve better than you pieces of shit trying to use their deaths for political purposes


They deserved better than Biden.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 29, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Was that when we tried to violently overthrow the government. Oh wait, only your side did that. And now you're runnign cover for it.
> 
> It says a lot about you, that you use pussyhats as an attempt to excuse insurrection. You're really stooping low to justify treason.


Yes, a few dozen unorganized unarmed people almost overthrew the US government.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yes, a few dozen unorganized unarmed people almost overthrew the US government.


If you're going to lie in an attempt to run cover for a fascist coup. at least don't lie so stupidly. Your masters expect better of you, given all the years of training they've given you.

By the way, your fascist white supremacist traitor pals are still going to prison.

And Ashli is still dead and eternally freezing in the ninth circle if hell, because that's the fate of traitors.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Sorry but Drumpf being in office was the worst thing to happen to this country in the last 50 years.


You got him confused with the traitor Obama.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2021)

Everyone of those shitheads standing in that group should resign for being traitors to the American people.

They didn't allow any parents to come because they knew they would get their asses chewed.

Despicable picture of the assholes that fucked up this country.

That picture dishonors the brave men and women that lost their lives due to the incompetency of those shitheads.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2021)

mamooth said:


> If you're going to lie in an attempt to run cover for a fascist coup. at least don't lie so stupidly. Your masters expect better of you, given all the years of training they've given you.
> 
> By the way, your fascist white supremacist traitor pals are still going to prison.
> 
> And Ashli is still dead and eternally freezing in the ninth circle if hell, because that's the fate of traitors.


The cover up for the fascist coup was the false flag by the FBI that was Jan. 6th. The Fascist coup was the fraud. The fascists now run the government. Biden is illegitimate.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> And I can tell those sure trigger you.


Actually it amused me to see grown ups running around wearing pussy hats while yelling at the sky. Proved how stupid liberals are. Lol


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 29, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Was that when we tried to violently overthrow the government? Oh wait, only your side did that. And now you're running cover for it.
> 
> It says a lot about you, that you use pussyhats as an attempt to excuse insurrection. You're really stooping low to justify treason.


Lol, the people are being charged with trespassing. But I know you will stick with the talking points.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yes, a few dozen unorganized unarmed people almost overthrew the US government.
> View attachment 532271


A FAILED insurrection, that's why you are upset.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You got him confused with the traitor Obama.


How is Former President Obama a traitor?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Flash said:


> Everyone of those shitheads standing in that group should resign for being traitors to the American people.
> 
> They didn't allow any parents to come because they knew they would get their asses chewed.
> 
> ...


Proof that the parents were not allowed.   Give us the proof.









						Biden witnesses the return of service members killed in the Kabul airport bombing. (Published 2021)
					

They include 11 Marines, a Navy medic and a member of the Army.




					www.nytimes.com
				




You are a disgusting liar.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 29, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The cover up for the fascist coup was the false flag by the FBI that was Jan. 6th.


So Ashli the corpse was really antifa?

Do the other Trump cultists all agree with your there?


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> A FAILED insurrection, that's why you are upset.


You need to keep up. The FBI says NO insurrection plot. But keep lying, there’s idiots who’ll believe you somewhere.


----------



## TheParser (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And she was being nice.
> The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum, who was one of the now 14 U.S. troops slain in the blast at Kabul airport in Afghanistan, went off on President Joe Biden during a call on the SiriusXM radio show Wilkow Majority, calling the president a “dementia ridden piece of crap.”
> 
> Kathy McCollum joined the show to express her sadness and outrage at the death of her 20-year-old son Rylee.
> ...



1. Understandable  though it be, she was wrong to sound off like that.

2. Just watched the transfer of the 13 caskets at Dover Air Force Base.

3.  Lined up watching were Mr. Biden and all the military big shots.

4. WHAT A NERVE! That group of *in*competents was responsible for those 13 people being murdered.

a.  Even someone as stupid as I would know *not* to let the Taliban enter Kabul while America was still busy conducting business at the airport.

5.  Well, at least that frail old man was forced to stand for an hour or so!


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> How is Former President Obama a traitor?



Start with his unconstitutional "obamacare" bill that violated the law.

Then move onto supplying Mexican drug lords with guns that were used to kill our citizens.

Then move into the realm of where he spied on a campaign. 

Wanna go for more?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> How is Former President Obama a traitor?


Not the topic. Obama deliberately aided terrorists, he spied on a president elect and a president. That is just a short list.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The cover up for the fascist coup was the false flag by the FBI that was Jan. 6th. The Fascist coup was the fraud. The fascists now run the government. Biden is illegitimate.


Where is your evidence?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Actually it amused me to see grown ups running around wearing pussy hats while yelling at the sky. Proved how stupid liberals are. Lol


I could tell.....you are still clutching your pearls 5 years later and posting about it in a thread that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> You need to keep up. The FBI says NO insurrection plot. But keep lying, there’s idiots who’ll believe you somewhere.


It wasn't an insurrection...it was a FAILED insurrection.   Your thug friends on the 6th were a bunch of LOSERS.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2021)

LtC Scheller resigned his commission and said he is going to bring down the assholes that are fucking this country.










						Stuart Scheller posted on LinkedIn
					

Stuart Scheller posted on LinkedIn




					www.linkedin.com


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> It wasn't an insurrection...it was a FAILED insurrection.   Your thug friends on the 6th were a bunch of LOSERS.


Poor fat troll, the FBI says no insurrection plot. Where are the insurrection charges?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Start with his unconstitutional "obamacare" bill that violated the law.


So did DACA.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Where is your evidence?


Where is your brain?


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I could tell.....you are still clutching your pearls 5 years later and posting about it in a thread that has nothing to do with it.


Just letting everyone know what kind of people they are dealing with, crazies!


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Yep, Obama and Biden are the masters of death. Obama killed the most, Biden killed the most in a day.
> 
> Thanks for the info.



Strange. I thought it was the Taliban and ISIS that were doing the killing.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Where is your brain?



Again where is your evidence? Implying others are stupid, indicates you have no response, no rebuttle and no ability to counter her post. You resort to insults to cover your own stupidity and ignorance.

We’re not being fooled by your insults. Come up with a response or consider yourself ignored.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> Start with his unconstitutional "obamacare" bill that violated the law.
> 
> Then move onto supplying Mexican drug lords with guns that were used to kill our citizens.
> 
> ...


Wait....I thought the fat former guy got rid of it and replaced it......


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Strange. I thought it was the Taliban and ISIS that were doing the killing.


They want to cover that up.................for reasons.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Again where is your evidence? Implying others are stupid, indicates you have no response, no rebuttle and no ability to counter her post. You resort to insults to cover your own stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> We’re not being fooled by your insults. Come up with a response or consider yourself ignored.


Ignore me. Do me that favor. Thanks.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> View attachment 532305


Now one has to wonder why you are trying to protect the real murderers.....ISIS.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Now one has to wonder why you are trying to protect the real murderers.....ISIS.


Obama protected and supplied them. They do not need my help.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 29, 2021)

The mother of a Marine killed in the Kabul airport attack called President Joe Biden a *'dementia-riddent piece of crap'* as the president meets with families of the 13 fallen service members on Sunday








						Mother of Marine killed in Kabul attack calls Biden 'piece of crap'
					

The mother of a Marine killed in the Kabul airport attack called Biden a 'dementia-riddent piece of crap' as the president meets with families of the 13 fallen service members on Sunday




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





She is coooooorrect.
Biden should resign.
Biden, Milley and Austin are The Three Stooges.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 29, 2021)

The Three Stooges


----------



## Vel (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> So you're saying that we should have stripped the Afghan Army of their equipment from the beginning?
> 
> Yea...that woulda made things better huh?


If we knew that the Afghan army was going to fall then yes, we should have taken the equipment. It's not rocket science to understand that you don't leave operational weapons where terrorists can take control of them.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Vel said:


> If we knew that the Afghan army was going to fall then yes, we should have taken the equipment. It's not rocket science to understand that you don't leave operational weapons where terrorists can take control of them.


And we knew that? We knew they would fold in 3 days?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> And do you know what you won't see?
> 
> You won't see the left attack this poor woman the way that the right attacked Cindy Sheehan.


Well we all saw the shit so that Biden and his corrupt inept woke military and administration provided.....dead bodies all over the place.


----------



## struth (Aug 29, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> And do you know what you won't see?
> 
> You won't see the left attack this poor woman the way that the right attacked Cindy Sheehan.


people were critical of her for being a socialist and policies…which happens when you run for office.

Not for her son dying


----------



## struth (Aug 29, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Sorry but Drumpf being in office was the worst thing to happen to this country in the last 50 years.


yeah for China, terrorist, and their DNC allies


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 29, 2021)

struth said:


> yeah for China, terrorist, and their DNC allies


and the entire western hemisphere.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Afghanistan Thread...needs to be moved


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The cover up for the fascist coup was the false flag by the FBI that was Jan. 6th. The Fascist coup was the fraud. The fascists now run the government. Biden is illegitimate.



You're fucking crazy.  You're proof positive that you CAN fool some of the people all of the time.

Yo


airplanemechanic said:


> Start with his unconstitutional "obamacare" bill that violated the law.
> 
> Then move onto supplying Mexican drug lords with guns that were used to kill our citizens.
> 
> ...



Start with the Supreme Court has ruled Obamacare to be Constitutional on THREE separate occasions.

Then move onto Fast and Furious was a program which originated in an FBI field office when George W. Bush was President.

The move into the realm of where there is absolute NO evidence that Obama spied on the Trump Campaign, and Donald Trump saying it doesn't make it true.  There is MUCH evidence that he SHOULD have spied on the campaign, given the number of campaign staffers who were lying to Congress and the FBI, and who ended up in prison for their crimes.

Not one person in the Obama Administration has been charged with spying on the Trump Campaign, despite Trump spending 3 years and millions of taxpayer dollars looking for it all over the world.

For more than 30 years, Republicans have been telling you how corrupt Democrats are but somehow, it's always the Republicans who end of going to jail.  Maybe Republicans believe that Democrats do things that are unConstiutional and illegal because of all the crimes Republicans have gone to jail for over the years.

Members of the Nixon, Reagan and George W. Bush administrations faced hundreds of charges for Watergate, Iran Contra, and bribery and ethics charges, while out of the past three Democratic Administrations, you can count the number of Democrats charged with crimes of fiscal malfeasance or corruption on the fingers of one hand.

So please stop repeating Republican lies about Democrats.  You just make yourself look stupid.


----------



## struth (Aug 29, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> and the entire western hemisphere.


haha nah man they hate us now, and refuse to work with the xiden admin…please turn the news on


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> You're fucking crazy.  You're proof positive that you CAN fool some of the people all of the time.
> 
> Yo
> 
> ...


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> You're fucking crazy.  You're proof positive that you CAN fool some of the people all of the time.
> 
> Yo
> 
> ...



No, they didn't bitch. Stop making shit up.









						Fifth Circuit Declares Obamacare Mandate Unconstitutional; Remands to District Court to Determine If Any Portions of the Law Can Remain
					

The United States Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals yesterday declared Obamacare’s individual mandate is unconstitutional and remanded the case back to the district court to determine whether any part of Obamacare can remain in light of the mandate’s unconstitutionality.




					www.texasattorneygeneral.gov


----------



## struth (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> You're fucking crazy.  You're proof positive that you CAN fool some of the people all of the time.
> 
> Yo
> 
> ...


the individual mandate and medicaid expansion have both been ruled illegal 

and Operation Fast and Furious was starred in 2010 by the ATF

i don’t really have time to address your other claims


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

struth said:


> yeah for China, terrorist, and their DNC allies



China became the largest most powerful economy in the world under Donald Trump.  The expanded the influence by using their trade surplus to finance infrastructure development in South and Central America, built deep sea ports around the Pacific Rim and expanding their Silk Road trade routes.

Russia received the gift of a fractured NATO, and a loss of trust in the USA throughout the world, and Putin was emboldened to expand his empire.

Kim acquired ICBM capability.  

Under Donald Trump, 10,000 ISIS terrorists were released when he abandoned the Kurd to be murdered by the Turks.  The Kurds were keeping them prisoner, and had to release them as they ran for their lives.

Under Trump, the Taliban leaders were released from jail, and they released the ISIS and Taliban prisoners being held by the Afghans.  5000 of them.

Donald Trump was a gift to the fascists, the terrorists, and the dictators of the world.  You should be ashamed for supporting this criminal whose only goal was to bring American down.  So tell me again how good Trump was for American foreign policy.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> No, they didn't bitch. Stop making shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Fifth Circuit isn't the Supreme Court of the United States. That ruling was overturned by the SC A$$hat!!


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## busybee01 (Aug 29, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And she was being nice.
> The mother of slain U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Rylee McCollum, who was one of the now 14 U.S. troops slain in the blast at Kabul airport in Afghanistan, went off on President Joe Biden during a call on the SiriusXM radio show Wilkow Majority, calling the president a “dementia ridden piece of crap.”
> 
> Kathy McCollum joined the show to express her sadness and outrage at the death of her 20-year-old son Rylee.
> ...



She is a bitchy piece of crap. How do we know that? Anyone can call and say that.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> You need to keep up. The FBI says NO insurrection plot. But keep lying, there’s idiots who’ll believe you somewhere.



When did they say that?  Oh wait!  They didn’t.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 29, 2021)

so that's what POC means


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> The Fifth Circuit isn't the Supreme Court of the United States. That ruling was overturned by the SC A$$hat!!



No it wasn't. The individual mandate is still gone.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 29, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> No it wasn't. The individual mandate is still gone.



That's the ONLY thing that's gone.  The rest of the Act is still there, and being reinforced as we speak.

You are the only country in the First World where life expectancy is DECLINING.  The country is suffering from the worst health in the first world, the highest rate of infant mortality, the highest rate of maternal death in childbirth, and you pay MORE for your lousy health care than any other country in the world.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> China became the largest most powerful economy in the world under Donald Trump.  The expanded the influence by using their trade surplus to finance infrastructure development in South and Central America, built deep sea ports around the Pacific Rim and expanding their Silk Road trade routes.
> 
> Russia received the gift of a fractured NATO, and a loss of trust in the USA throughout the world, and Putin was emboldened to expand his empire.
> 
> ...


China was weakened under President Trump hence they releasing Covid to get him out.


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 29, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> When did they say that?  Oh wait!  They didn’t.


This is only the third time I’ve had to embarrass a leftard on this. Never gets old.









						FBI finds no evidence that Trump and his allies were directly involved with organizing the violence of the Capitol riot: report
					

The FBI has not found evidence of an "organized plot" to overturn the election, and it hasn't found any evidence that Trump organized the violence.




					news.yahoo.com
				












						Exclusive: FBI finds scant evidence U.S. Capitol attack was coordinated - sources
					

The FBI has found scant evidence that the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was the result of an organized plot to overturn the presidential election result, according to four current and former law enforcement officials.




					www.reuters.com
				












						FBI finds no evidence Capitol riot was coordinated
					

Dozens of followers of far-right militias have been charged with conspiracy from the January 6 riots, but the FBI doesn’t believe the had a plan once they entered the US Capitol




					www.independent.co.uk
				












						FBI Finds Scant Evidence Of Any Coordination On Jan 6, Hardly The Insurrection The Media Wanted You to Believe
					

Corroboration from an FBI report on the Jan. 6 riots has concluded that the storming of the U.S. Capitol bore no relation ...




					www.outkick.com
				












						FBI finds little evidence Capitol siege was organized plot
					

The FBI has found little evidence that the Jan 6. Capitol siege was an organized plot by far-right groups or Trump supporters to overturn the presidential election, a new reports say. More than 570…




					nypost.com


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 29, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The mother of a Marine killed in the Kabul airport attack called President Joe Biden a *'dementia-riddent piece of crap'* as the president meets with families of the 13 fallen service members on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don’t insult Larry, Moe , and Curly (or even Shemp) by comparing them to these idiots.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Aug 30, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> When you see the character of Biden voters on display, its obvious they hate the USA and want to see us fail.  Thats why the voted for the biggest piece of shit ever for POTUS.


So, is that why Biden had Afghanistan release over 5000 Taliban prisoners from Afghan jails and release a Taliban leader from a Pakistan prison?
No, that was the orange,  "genius", "deal maker".
Trump bent over and grabbed his ankles quicker than he did with Putin.


----------



## struth (Aug 30, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> China became the largest most powerful economy in the world under Donald Trump.  The expanded the influence by using their trade surplus to finance infrastructure development in South and Central America, built deep sea ports around the Pacific Rim and expanding their Silk Road trade routes.
> 
> Russia received the gift of a fractured NATO, and a loss of trust in the USA throughout the world, and Putin was emboldened to expand his empire.
> 
> ...


i think you are greeting to obama and xiden


----------



## Lesh (Aug 30, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> She is a bitchy piece of crap. How do we know that? Anyone can call and say that.


She’ s a grieving parent STFU


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 30, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> China became the largest most powerful economy in the world under Donald Trump.  The expanded the influence by using their trade surplus to finance infrastructure development in South and Central America, built deep sea ports around the Pacific Rim and expanding their Silk Road trade routes.
> 
> Russia received the gift of a fractured NATO, and a loss of trust in the USA throughout the world, and Putin was emboldened to expand his empire.
> 
> ...


Being on these boards for a few years I have my ways. As everyone does. I try not to not give out lies. I do write posts that are not totally verified at times. But there are people who flout lies and innuendo constantly.  So putting it this way is not complicated. If Trump was what you said, then the nation is done. It is dead. Because the Progs sold out a long time ago with many Repubs. There are many end games for us. Damn near all bad. A Civil War would be a best case scenario. And that is not good.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 6, 2021)

struth said:


> the individual mandate and medicaid expansion have both been ruled illegal
> 
> and Operation Fast and Furious was starred in 2010 by the ATF
> 
> i don’t really have time to address your other claims



The mandate was ruled to be unConstitutional, not "illegal". 

Operation Fast and Furious started in 2006:









						PolitiFact - Barack Obama said 'Fast and Furious' began under the Bush administration
					

President Barack Obama is far ahead with Hispanic voters, but he faced tough questions during a Univision interview at t




					www.politifact.com
				




"There is one mitigating factor, however: A program similar to Fast and Furious did go forward under the Bush administration in 2006 and 2007. That program, called Operation Wide Receiver, also attempted to track suspicious weapons. Allowing gun sales to go forward even when the ATF had probable cause to believe the sales were unlawful has come to be known as "gun walking."

The two operations -- Fast and Furious and Wide Receiver -- had some similarities, and both were run out of the ATF’s Phoenix Field Division. The inspector general explored both programs in depth and found similar problems."

IOW's you have nothing to refute the other facts I posted.


----------



## struth (Dec 6, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> The mandate was ruled to be unConstitutional, not "illegal".
> 
> Operation Fast and Furious started in 2006:
> 
> ...


if something is unConstitutional it's illegal dumbass

Operation Fast and Furious was run by Holder...your own link says a program "similar"  not the same thing...and obviously run better since it didn't result in dead US federal agents. 

There is a reason the Obama admin stonewalled Congressional oversight, and Holder was held in contempt over his coverup


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 6, 2021)

struth said:


> if something is unConstitutional it's illegal dumbass
> 
> Operation Fast and Furious was run by Holder...your own link says a program "similar"  not the same thing...and obviously run better since it didn't result in dead US federal agents.
> 
> There is a reason the Obama admin stonewalled Congressional oversight, and Holder was held in contempt over his coverup



If it's "illegal" then charges are filed and a court case is held if you do it.  If it's "unConstitutional" then it's "invalid", not "illegal".  The Constitution is not a law, therefore things that are "unConstitutional" are not illegal, unless it's been codified as illegal.

The pursuit of Holder is purely partisan.  Holder provided more than 10,000 documents to Congress. The whole program was run by a rogue agent out of the Phoenix office, and was not part of any program started by Holder, but the House refused to believe that.  Notice how no one in the Administration was charged, and that's with both Trump and Barr in charge of the DOJ.  

Just another Republican witch hunt.  A lot of allegations of horrific wrong doing by Democrats, without a shred of evidence.


----------



## struth (Dec 6, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> If it's "illegal" then charges are filed and a court case is held if you do it.  If it's "unConstitutional" then it's "invalid", not "illegal".  The Constitution is not a law, therefore things that are "unConstitutional" are not illegal, unless it's been codified as illegal.
> 
> The pursuit of Holder is purely partisan.  Holder provided more than 10,000 documents to Congress. The whole program was run by a rogue agent out of the Phoenix office, and was not part of any program started by Holder, but the House refused to believe that.  Notice how no one in the Administration was charged, and that's with both Trump and Barr in charge of the DOJ.
> 
> Just another Republican witch hunt.  A lot of allegations of horrific wrong doing by Democrats, without a shred of evidence.


something can be illegal and not criminal dumbass

geez like the rest of your post…it’s nonsense…


----------

